# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Άρρωστο παπαγαλάκι

## ChristinaTFSI

Εδώ και κάποιες εβδομάδες το θηλυκό budgie μου είναι άρρωστο. Δεν έχει διάθεση και κάθεται πολλή ώρα με το κεφάλι της κρυμμένο μέσα στα πούπουλα της. Επίσης στέκεται πολλή ώρα στο ένα της πόδι. Κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι όταν αναπνέει κουνάει πάνω κάτω την ουρά της και δεν έχει πολλή όρεξη να φάει πλέον. Της έδωσα aviomycine και δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα. Τι να κάνω ;;

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

Υπάρχει πτηνίατρος (εξειδικευμένος κτηνίατρος σε πτηνά) σε περιοχή που να μπορείς να επισκεφτείς; Καθώς φαίνεται η αντιβίωση που έδωσες δεν έδωσε αποτελέσματα, οπότε μάλλον θα χρειαστείς τη βοήθεια ειδικού.

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

Δυστηχως δεν υπάρχει. Αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι μήπως έχει ακαρεα στα πόδια της.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

Ή μήπως δεν έδωσα την αντιβίωση για όσο διάστημα χρειαζόταν? Να βγάλω φωτογραφίες? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

> Ή μήπως δεν έδωσα την αντιβίωση για όσο διάστημα χρειαζόταν? Να βγάλω φωτογραφίες? 
> 
> τάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ναι, φυσικά. Βγάλε φωτογραφίες :
της κοιλιάς με ελαφρώς βρεγμένα και παραμερισμένα πούπουλα (αύριο το πρωί όμως διότι τώρα δεν πρόκειται να στεγνώσει)
κουτσουλιών (σήμερα)
ποδιών και των πελμάτων

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Εδώ είναι η κουτσουλια :

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Ναι, φυσικά. Βγάλε φωτογραφίες :
> της κοιλιάς με ελαφρώς βρεγμένα και παραμερισμένα πούπουλα (αύριο το πρωί όμως διότι τώρα δεν πρόκειται να στεγνώσει)
> κουτσουλιών (σήμερα)
> ποδιών και των πελμάτων


Σας έστειλα κουτσουλια τα υπολοιπα θα προσπαθήσω αύριο. Επίσης ξέχασα να πω ότι κάθεται πολλη ώρα φουσκωμενη.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

Δυστυχώς δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι ικανός να αξιολογήσω κουτσουλιές η κοιλιές οπότε θεωρώ πιο ασφαλές το να περιμένεις κάποιο άλλο μέλος να σου πει σχετικα.

----------


## Flifliki

Η κουτσουλιά εμένα μου φαίνεται κανονική αλλά αφού κάθεται φουσκωμένη πολύ ώρα κάτι τρέχει. Την έχεις σε ζεστουλα;

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Η κουτσουλιά εμένα μου φαίνεται κανονική αλλά αφού κάθεται φουσκωμένη πολύ ώρα κάτι τρέχει. Την έχεις σε ζεστουλα;


Ναι έχει ζεστη στο σπίτι. Αλλά όταν κατάλαβα πως είναι άρρωστη ζεστανα επιπλέον το κλουβί της για να έχει ακόμα περισσότερη ζέστη. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Βγάλε κ τις άλλες φωτογραφίες αύριο κ μια αυριανή κουτσουλιά να το δουν κ άλλοι. Αν μπορείς έστω τηλεφωνικά να συμβουλευτεις έναν πτηνιατρο θα ήταν καλό. Μπορεί η αντιβίωση αυτή να μην έκανε στην περίπτωση της.

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Βγάλε κ τις άλλες φωτογραφίες αύριο κ μια αυριανή κουτσουλιά να το δουν κ άλλοι. Αν μπορείς έστω τηλεφωνικά να συμβουλευτεις έναν πτηνιατρο θα ήταν καλό. Μπορεί η αντιβίωση αυτή να μην έκανε στην περίπτωση της.


Ευχαριστώ. Ναι θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω φωτογραφίες αύριο και να πάρω ίσως και κάποιον πτηνιατρο τηλέφωνο την Δευτέρα, ίσως μπορεί να μου πει κάτι.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η κουτσουλιά είναι φυσιολογική όσο μπορώ να δω. Το ότι κουνάει την ουρά πάνω κάτω στις ανάσες της, δηλώνει αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να πω παραπάνω γιατί είναι κάτι που μπορεί να προκληθεί από πάρα πολλούς παράγοντες.

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Η κουτσουλιά είναι φυσιολογική όσο μπορώ να δω. Το ότι κουνάει την ουρά πάνω κάτω στις ανάσες της, δηλώνει αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να πω παραπάνω γιατί είναι κάτι που μπορεί να προκληθεί από πάρα πολλούς παράγοντες.


Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Από τι μπορεί να προκλήθηκε το αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα ?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tasos666

άρρωστο είναι μπορεί  εντερίτιδα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανές αιτίες, είτε απλό κρύωμα (το αισιόδοξο σενάριο), μικρόβιο, πρόβλημα σε κάποιο όργανο (πχ συκώτι) κλπ.

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> άρρωστο είναι μπορεί  εντερίτιδα


Πως αντιμετωπίζεται αν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα ? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανές αιτίες, είτε απλό κρύωμα (το αισιόδοξο σενάριο), μικρόβιο, πρόβλημα σε κάποιο όργανο (πχ συκώτι) κλπ.


Και πάλι ευχαριστώ. Αν είναι κρύωμα θα περάσει με κάποια αντιβίωση υποθέτω?  

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

Εδώ φαίνεται το ράμφος της και τα πόδια της : Σε αυτό το σημείο να πω πως της έχω βάλει το podagrine στα πόδια της για κάποιες μέρες και κάνα δύο φορές στο ράμφος της. Πάντως δεν σταμάτησε να έχει σηκωμένο το πόδι της για αρκετή ώρα μέσα στην ημέρα. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Γι αυτά δεν ξέρω να σου πω, ελπίζω να το δει κάποιος που ξέρει. Όπως και να έχει όμως θέλει θεραπεία κ μάλλον μόνο γιατρός μπορεί να σου πει.

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Γι αυτά δεν ξέρω να σου πω, ελπίζω να το δει κάποιος που ξέρει. Όπως και να έχει όμως θέλει θεραπεία κ μάλλον μόνο γιατρός μπορεί να σου πει.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως. Ναι, ελπίζω να το δει κάποιος που να ξέρει, γιατί το παπαγαλακι μου έχει συμπτώματα αναπνευστικής αρρώστιας και παραλληλα εχει και κατι στο ράμφος της που δεν μοιάζει με ποδαγρα και δεν ξέρω τι ειναι. Έχει και αυτό το θέμα με το ποδαράκι της και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω, ταλαιπωρείται το καημένο!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Στο ράμφος έχει ακάρεα. Ψάξε να δεις εικόνες από scaly face. Είχα αντιμετωπίσει αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα και το έλυσα με acaricine. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

Ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας. Τελικά αν και ηταν δυσκολο κατάφερα να πάω το budgie μου σε πτηνιατρο. Μου είπε πως το αναπνευστικό πρόβλημά της έχει σχέση με το scaly face το οποίο έχει προχωρήσει (πολύ λιγο) και στα ποδια της και για αυτό τα σηκώνει. Μου εδωσε φαρμακα και σε έναν μήνα λογικα θα είναι καλα. Τώρα όμως με ανησυχεί λίγο το άλλο παπαγαλακι που εχω(ζουν μαζι). Μια νυχτα εκανε εμετο σπορακια και φαινεται να εχει διάρροια. Τι λέτε να είναι πάλι αυτό ;;; 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## komo

Όταν λες μια νύχτα εννοείς χθες ή παλαιότερα; Διάρροια έχει ακόμα;
Αν ναι, χρειάζεται να του δώσεις διάλυμα με ηλεκτρολύτες, πχ almora.

Ανέβασε το συντομότερο φωτογραφίες με τις κουτσουλιές σε άσπρο χαρτί.

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Όταν λες μια νύχτα εννοείς χθες ή παλαιότερα; Διάρροια έχει ακόμα;
> Αν ναι, χρειάζεται να του δώσεις διάλυμα με ηλεκτρολύτες, πχ almora.
> 
> Ανέβασε το συντομότερο φωτογραφίες με τις κουτσουλιές σε άσπρο χαρτί.


Για την ακρίβεια προχθές τη νύχτα εκανε εμετο. Διάρροια είχε μέχρι χθες και ίσως λίγο σήμερα το πρωι. Φωτογραφία:

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## komo

Η κουτσουλιά νομίζω δεν είναι ανησυχητική.
Πως το βλέπεις σήμερα το πουλάκι;

----------


## ChristinaTFSI

> Η κουτσουλιά νομίζω δεν είναι ανησυχητική.
> Πως το βλέπεις σήμερα το πουλάκι;


Είναι μια χαρά στην συμπεριφορά όπως και πριν. Απλά η κουτσουλια του μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργη και το γεγονός ότι πίνει αρκετό νερό. Κατά τα άλλα είναι αρκετά ζωηρό και δεν φουσκώνει ούτε ξαναεκανε εμετο. Μήπως είναι τίποτα σκουλήκια που τον πείραξαν; Να του δώσω teniazine στην προληπτική δοσολογία του μήπως; 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G361F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Flifliki

Πιθανόν να ήταν κάτι περαστικό. Αν δεν συμβουλευτεις γιατρό καλύτερα να μην δώσεις τίποτα.

----------

